

Major rackspace datacenter is down (and sadly, so is xobni.com) - plusbryan

45 minutes so far
======
tlrobinson
[http://valleywag.com/tech/breakdowns/truck-driver-in-
texas-k...](http://valleywag.com/tech/breakdowns/truck-driver-in-texas-kills-
all-the-websites-you-really-use-321881.php)

------
wmf
Come on, give us a link or something.

